# Quickbooks Pro vs Quickbooks Premium



## guzelle (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a small catering business and consider buying a Quickbooks software but having a hard time deciding on what edition to buy - Quickbooks Pro or Quickbooks Premium. We don't need anything fancy - just make invoices, track expenses, generate checks and see how much we are making every month. Will Quickbooks Pro do the job? What version of Quickbooks do you use in your business? Are you satisfied with it? Many thanks for your input!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Quickbooks Pro should be more than enough to do everything you need.  Don't forget to claim it on your taxes.  It's completely deductible.

BDL


----------



## guzelle (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

